# Oklahoma Chief's Job in Jeopardy Because Wife is Porn Star



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by koco.com*

An Oklahoma police chief's job is in jeopardy and his town is in an uproar, all over what his wife does for a living. 
Police Chief Tod Ozmun and his wife Doris live in Snyder, just west of Lawton. However, the chief's wife is known worldwide for her work as a plus-sized model on a pornographic Web site. 
Officials said the Snyder mayor is requesting an investigation by the Oklahoma State Bureau of Investigation. Technically, the mayor cannot request an OSBI investigation. However, the district attorney's office can, and officials said the focus of any such investigation would be to determine whether city computers were used for the pictures and if that violates the city's charter. 
"This came to light because some of the people in town went onto the Internet to download pictures of her and started passing them out around the citizens here in town," said Mayor Dale Moore. 
Moore said he's trying to decide what's best for Snyder -- to keep a chief who many believe doesn't share their morals or to fire a man who's keeping residents safe. 
"He's done more drug arrests, solved more crimes than anybody else in town has ever done," Moore said. 
Resident Bryan Norton said he wants the chief fired. 
"When our kids come home from school telling us that the chief's wife is a porno queen, how do you answer that?" said Norton. 
Last week, the Ozmuns agreed to sit down with Eyewitness News 5 for an exclusive interview, but their attorney advised against it on Tuesday.

Copyright 2006 by ChannelOklahoma.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Not only is she a prOn star she did two years on drug charges. This idiot, was hired in Jan 2005 and married the recent parolee in March is just nuts.
His stellar lack of judgement should get hime fired.
"I'm very bothered," said Ozmun, who was hired in January 2005. "I'm upset because people have gone out of their way to circulate photos of my wife to cause trouble. ... What my wife does, does not affect my job as chief of police.

So the fact that he married a crack whore, has no impact on his job...well it sure says a lot about the person he is...and who does he think his crack whore wife is going to hang with?

"Doris Ozmun was paroled in March 2005 after spending two years in the state prison system on drug-related charges. She released a statement in her defense. The statement, in part, reads:

"Hi, my name is Doris Ozmun. I am a 43-year-old adult model. I am in no way affiliated with the Snyder Police Department other than the fact I am married to the chief of police, Tod Ozmun. The Web site I am featured on is in no way affiliated with the Snyder Police Department nor the city of Snyder. 
I have done nothing illegal, and it is my First Amendment right of the Constitution. You do not have to like or agree with what I do for me to be protected by the First Amendment right."


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It's a MAN baby!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

This guy is a real good role model for the young Okies.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

She may be a nasty skank but until there is some evidence that it is effecting his ability to carry out his duties, no one should give a rats ass.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Shes a "star"? people got some f uped taste! YUCK


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Yeah, she is pretty fugly.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, but big girls have big...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

dicks? In this case I'm guessing shemale.



dcs2244 said:


> Yeah, but big girls have big...


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Iv'e seen better looking heads on cabbage.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Remember when people had to be somewhat hot to be in porn?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

"That's about as useless as tits on a bull..."

Well, now I've seen tits on a bull, and if you'll excuse me, I think I am about to re-visit dinner :uc:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Anger over nude photos of small-town Okla. chief's wife prompts him, 2 others to resign*

By TIM TALLEY
Associated Press Writer

*SNYDER*, Okla.- The police chief, the mayor and a councilman in this small town resigned Friday amid an uproar over nude photos of the chief's 300-pound, tattooed wife that she posted on a Web site.

Dozens of residents of the town of 1,500 had demanded Police Chief Tod Ozmun resign, and the district attorney recommended an obscenity investigation, but the City Council decided last week that the pictures were protected by the First Amendment.

On Friday, Ozmun, Mayor Dale Moore and Councilman Clifford Barnard said they were stepping down because they were fed up with the public attention and criticism of the chief. Another council member resigned earlier over the council's support of Ozmun.

"This has turned into a media circus," Ozmun said. "I don't feel like me staying in office is going to benefit my department or my staff. This has turned into a mess. This is ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous."

Ozmun's 43-year-old wife, Doris, told The Oklahoman newspaper that she was removing the photos from the Internet, and they appeared to have been taken down Friday. "You know what I call this? I call this a witch hunt," she said.

Some of the pictures show her with an American flag draped off her shoulder.

"They have no morals as far as I'm concerned," said Shirley Anderson, who served as mayor in the 1990s and whose husband was mayor before that. "You should have respectable people in office. They need to go somewhere else where this is accepted."

Cristen Edgar, a 16-year-old high school student, said: "I don't think it's right for him to be the chief of police and for his wife to be doing what she's doing."

The police chief defended his wife, saying, "People in this country do what she does on a daily basis."

He said he has had long discussions with his wife about the photos but does not tell her what to do.

"My wife is 6-foot-3 and weighs 300 pounds," said Ozmun, who became chief in January 2005. "If there is somebody that thinks they can control her, have at it. I have tried for 11 years and haven't been able to."

In a statement, Barnard said he didn't want to be associated with the police chief's detractors, "because I've never read anywhere in the Good Book that the Lord wanted us to persecute those that did not hold the same morals or values."

The mayor told The Oklahoman that he believes the way Ozmun has been treated is wrong, and "I don't want to work in a community like this."

District Attorney John Wampler has asked the Oklahoma State Bureau of Investigation to look into the matter.

"In my opinion, the photos that I was shown are obscene based on local community standards," he said. "Whether a court would agree may be a different matter."








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

kwflatbed said:


> "My wife is 6-foot-3 and weighs 300 pounds," said Ozmun


Most of the 6-foot-3, 300 lb women in bad make-up I've see have been men.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :L: :L: :L: :L: And you've seen a lot of theses NE? :mrgreen:


Doh! Walked right into that one!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

This now brings up another interesting point, as I was under the impression he married her AFTER she got out of jail. It seems she was doing drugs WHILE she was married to him, which says little about the CLEO in that town if his wife is a meth freak.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

love is blind! ESPECIALLY in this case!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Clearly, some have forgotten that little phrase in the law enforcement code of ethics...

_*"I will keep my private life unsullied as an example to all and will behave in a manner that does not bring discredit to me or my agency."*_

Let's see now, where does marrying a druggie parolee fit into a "private life unsullied"? Nope, doesn't fit at all!!! Hell, even without the wife's porn, this guy shouldn't be an LEO to begin with...


----------

